# wound closure w/ dermabond



## samyjm13 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wound closure with dermabond, would I just code and E/M or a simple closure 12011? Not sure on the coding of dermabond.

thx for any help
samy:


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 9, 2010)

*CPT Guidelines*

When in doubt, read the coding guidelines in CPT.  2010 CPT Professional Edition, page 64, first paragraph under *Repair (Closure)*: "Use the codes in this section to designate wound clsoure utilizing sutures, staples, or tissue adhesives ..."

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 9, 2010)

I just want to add that Medicare has a code for tissue adhesives- *G0168*


----------



## samyjm13 (Jul 12, 2010)

thanks!!
samy


----------



## vjst222 (Jul 16, 2010)

*dermabond*

I guess it is a little late for me to reply to this, but thought I would anyway. I had this same questions once and asked one of the ladies that have been here for 27 years. You would use the repair codes 12001-12018. dermabond is an adhesive , and in the description it mentions the use of an adhesive. Yes and if it is a medicare patient do not forget the G0168(dermabond)


----------



## preserene (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you very much for the feed backs.
The cpt code wthin the range of 12001- 12018; and  supportive G0168.
but the answer to her point came from FTessa B and I greatly appreciate that an dvery very helpful, 
because it has the proper guideline :*Wound Closure utilizing adhesive strips
AS THE SOLE REPAIR MATERIAL SHOULD BE CODED USING THE APPROPRIATE E/M CODE* 
So that gives the answer- meaning,  *it should be coded using the appropriate E/M code*.
But with your kind permission, FTessabartels, just a flip around of the page - it is in Page 58 and not 64.


----------

